# hymer side window moved



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

the fixed glass in the side metal framed window on the drivers side r/h drive of my 93 hymer 546 seems to have moved 6mm and come out of the rebate allowing in air and making an anoying whistleing noise as i drive. Does anybody have a solution to this, the glass seems to be bedded in mastic or some type of putty which i am thinking of raking out and cleanig off but don,t know what to rebed with can any one help thanks in advance


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

hi dragabed,

what stops it from moving, i would have thought that the frame would have been 3 or 4 sided to stop it from moving. i would ask autowindscreen supplier if there is one close by. 

btw if you put wheels on it you're not dragging it :lol: 

simon


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We've had the same problem on a '93 644 - we took the window and its never been quite the same since. Think we may have overdone the mastic. 

Gaffer taping the leading edge solved our problems - it's been fine since. Often think of taking the window out again, but are reluctant to have another go. Let me know if you get it sorted properly.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

*Window refits*

I have removed a window on my C640 and resealed it with Mastic Sealant tape - available from W4 Limited. This stick like whasists to a blanket!! and gives less slip. It is available in 19 & 32 mm widths. I use 19mm.
www.w4limited.com

I had a mysterious leak in my C640 -end Kitchen. A puddle of water appeared from ?? and sat beneath the window. Obvious solution, window leak. I removed the window, cleaned of all the old sealant, and repaced it with Mastic Tape (less slip than tube sealandt) and re-fitted window. After some rain the puddle appeared again - O'h Poo!! This time I removed the sealant strip on the outside between roof and wall, raked out the old sealant ( type Sikaflex) resealed with Sikaflex, and replaced. After rain the puddle appeared - O'h Dam- this time a decided to remove and reseal the sealant strip on the roof between the roof panel and the curved fibre glass panel which abuts to the rear wall. As I was finishing this arduous task I happened to look at the high level stop light, and noticed that the upper part seemed rather gungy so I thoughth I would remove this and reseal. Hey presto!- when the light was removed it was absolutely filled with water, this in turn had been overflowing onto the cable and in turn dripping, albeit slowly, down onto the inner wall and thus onto the draining board and resulting in the mysterious puddle. Had I thought to check this first I would have saved myself a lot of work.
Therefore all C640 owners, check your high level stop light, it might need resealing!!!
I am sorry to have rambled on, but thought it might help
Hovis :wink:


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*hymer window moved*

thanks everybody for your replies but when you have removed allthe mastic how o you get the glass out f the frame ?


----------



## Barts (Apr 16, 2007)

*Hymer side window*

Hi Dragabed
I have a problem with my Hymer Starline S550 sliding window. When I contact the very helpful service division at Brownhills, it turned out that they would be very concerned about taking the window apart because it is bonded in and could be big problem when trying to reassemble. The conclusion was that the whole window would need to be replaced at a cost of about £300 plus fitting plus VAT.
Needless to say, the window remains closed at this moment in time!!!
Perhaps someone might be able to help both of us.
Barts


----------



## redjumpa (Sep 5, 2008)

We have the same issue with our 544, the whistle we get get from the offside fixed window comes in at around 30mph. Having read the responses I think it's good old gaffer tape for me.

There seems to be a few of us with the same problem................. when does a coincidence become a design fault?


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Window refits*



Hovis said:


> I have removed a window on my C640 and resealed it with Mastic Sealant tape - available from W4 Limited. This stick like whasists to a blanket!! and gives less slip. It is available in 19 & 32 mm widths. I use 19mm.
> www.w4limited.com
> 
> I had a mysterious leak in my C640 -end Kitchen. A puddle of water appeared from ?? and sat beneath the window. Obvious solution, window leak. I removed the window, cleaned of all the old sealant, and repaced it with Mastic Tape (less slip than tube sealandt) and re-fitted window. After some rain the puddle appeared again - O'h Poo!! This time I removed the sealant strip on the outside between roof and wall, raked out the old sealant ( type Sikaflex) resealed with Sikaflex, and replaced. After rain the puddle appeared - O'h Dam- this time a decided to remove and reseal the sealant strip on the roof between the roof panel and the curved fibre glass panel which abuts to the rear wall. As I was finishing this arduous task I happened to look at the high level stop light, and noticed that the upper part seemed rather gungy so I thoughth I would remove this and reseal. Hey presto!- when the light was removed it was absolutely filled with water, this in turn had been overflowing onto the cable and in turn dripping, albeit slowly, down onto the inner wall and thus onto the draining board and resulting in the mysterious puddle. Had I thought to check this first I would have saved myself a lot of work.
> ...


Hi Hovis, Had a similar problem in an 02 Bc 584. When driving in a very heavy rainstorm found that water leaked in through the high level rear brake light. Asked B'hills to check. said they had sprayed water over the area for a while but no leak. Yeah, you guessed it.... next heavy rain storm, leak re-appeared. :evil:


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

We took whole window out not just the glass. Woud strongly recommend the gaffer tape approach!


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

hi to all who replied and thanks[align=center]
today i visited two so called experts who said that they wouldn,t touch it the first one eas a national windscreen replacement centre who said they weren,t geared up to do that type of repair and gave me the name and address of the second who said he didn,t want to do it and said he would just fill it with black mastic which he addmitted was only cocking it up and to do it properly would take the whole window out fromthe side of the van and reseal it in the frame 300 pound if the glass didn,t break so he sold me a tub e of black mastic.but the more i thought about the mastic the more i thought that was wrong so this morning i took a putty knife and scraped allthe dirt and old mastic out marked where the glass ended got a block of wood and a mallet tapped the leading edge of the glass and noticed it had moved slightly hitting it a bit harder moved it back 8mm to where it should be bought brown metal putty and forced it down with the putty knife and smoothed it off WHOLLA! no whistle peace at last.


----------



## citroennut (May 16, 2005)

congratulations, there is nothing like a large bill and something which annoys you to make you look more closely at a problem and then to try to fix it :lol: 
simon


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Hay, is that your Citroen! it is beautiful!


----------

